# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Melasa beztytoniowa

## Arek

Witam,

Chciałbym wiedzieć czy melasa beztytoniowa do fajek wodnych jest szkodliwa, a jeśli tak to w jakim stopniu. Piszę tu bo nie interesuje mnie zdanie mędrców z serwisów samosia czy jakiś innych portali. Wdzięczny bym był za rzeczową odpowiedź. Z góry serdecznie dziękuję!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Melasa bez tytoniowa nie jest szkodliwa fajka wodna jest zdrowa tylko pod względem melasy beztytoniowej to pomaga lepiej w oddychaniu : ) więc nie miej  obawy nie szkodzi szisza bez tytoniu : )

----------


## Max00pl

Czy to jest wiarygodna odpowiedź? Również mnie interesuje odpowiedź na to pytanie, a chciałbym przeczytać jeszcze opinie innych.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiście, że nie jest szkodliwa. Nie posiada ona substancji smolistych, nikotyny ani innych plucobójców.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ten z góry dobrze gada

----------


## Arek1974

Ooo, zauwazyłem ten temat, i również zgadzam się z przedmówcami, dym z sziszy jest tylko parą wodną w 95%.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Fajka wodna bez tytoniu jest w pełni zdrowa
ma właściwości wspomagające oddychanie i poprawia samopoczucie
znam osobiście nieletnich palących i nic im nie jest
w dodatku nie powinno być problemu z zakupieniem beztytoniowej melasy przez dziecko w sklepie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Palenie melasy bez tytoniowej nie szkodzi  :Smile:  Mój kuzyn pali shishę (z melasą bez tytoniową oczywiście) od wielu lat, a jego płuca są w świetnej formie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiście beztytoniowe melasy owocowe są dużo zdrowsze od tych zawierających tytoń. Szkoda, że są dużo droższe od tytoniu a to z racji traktowania ich przez polskich celników "jak tytoń".W fajce wodnej źródło pary   glicerynowej i aromatu się nie pali jak tytoń w papierosach, w fajce tradycyjnej, cygarze czy cygaretce (nie żarzy się i nie utlenia i nie dymi). W fajce wodnej pali się (żarzy i utlenia)natomiast węgiel drzewny jako źródło ciepła (grzałka), a odseparowana od żródła  ognia i żaru (grzałki) melasa owocowa z gliceryną ulega jedynie  podgrzaniu do temperatury wrzenia i uwalnia parę glikolową,  która to jest nośnikiem smaku i aromatu zawartego w tej parze i źródłem „pseudo” dymu, identycznie jak działa liquid w e-papierosie.  Produkt ten tak samo jak,  liquid do e-papierosa nie ma nic wspólnego z tytoniem i jego produktem spalania jakim jest dym  i z pewnością jest znacznie zdrowszy, mniej toksyczny (brak dymu brak substancji smolistych) i co najważniejsze jako: beznikotynowy i beztytoniowy nie jest uzależniający dla konsumenta.

----------

